# pickle bucket



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

Went to the local grocer and got a 5gallon pickle bucket, was hoping for a food grade bucket that hadn't had vinegar in it. But beggars can't be choosers.


What to do to clean out the vinegar and use it for a fermentation bucket?


----------



## StewRoten (May 22, 2010)

Wash the bucket in a baking soda solution. The sodium bicarbonate will neutralize the acids from the vinegar.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

My thoughts are to just pitch it in the trash. I get pickle buckets from the local Subway shop. After years of car washing with them they still smell like pickles. Tractor supply has new food grade buckets cheap.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

I make pickles... Throw that bucket in the trash.

Purchase one from Lowes, or Home Depot.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I bit the bullet and coughed out some cash for 7gal from a brew shop...I feel violated


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I hate to think how you would feel if you bought a glass carboy! inch:


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I'm hoping my bees put on some fall honey, and I can barter for another glass carboy. I only have a single 3 and 5 gallon glass right now. I could tolerate the cost of a glass carboy better than a cheap plastic bucket with lid for $15


----------



## plaztikjezuz (Apr 22, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I make pickles... Throw that bucket in the trash.
> 
> Purchase one from Lowes, or Home Depot.


pickle buckets are trash.

those plastic buckets from home improvement shops are not much better. i really suggest getting a proper bucket.

the walls are thiner and will let more oxygen through.

i swear i can taste something different in the HD bucket then a normal bucket. maybe its in my head.

5 gallon food grade buckets are not easy to find, but bakeries get yeast in them and other more inert food items, but pickle buckets will make pickle ________. fill in the blank for what ever fermented beverage mead, beer, wine, sake, etc.


----------

